# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Photo Enhancement Software

## Rage of Poseidon

Im looking for some good photo enhancement software. I don&#39;t mean the normal kind that comes with PSP 8 or CS2, but something that can really deal with blur and focus a picture to how it should be. Even if its a trial version, it should last long enough for me to get some use out of it. Right now im using one called "Focus Magic" but it kind of sucks.

So does anyone know some good, preferably free (or at least a free trial), programs?

----------


## Rage of Poseidon

Anyone?

----------


## Ynot

search around for photoshop filters

however, anything like this is probably going to cost money
and probably won&#39;t yield spectacular results

you can&#39;t magically make a bad picture good
if the details not there to start with, you&#39;re screwed

depends on how out of focus it is
maybe helpful to post the pic up here
just so we can have a look

----------


## Rage of Poseidon

Its not just one picture, its a bunch of them. I was reading up on how to tell if the quality is good enough (Using the PaintShop Pro Histogram), and i&#39;ve gotten a pretty good idea on how that works.

But the programs i would _like_ to have are the ones they show on shows like CSI where they clear up the most blurry of pictures... I don&#39;t suppose you know any that can even do half that?

----------


## Ynot

yeah,
it&#39;s possible to take a grainy CCTV image of a car parked 300ft away
with the number plate half obscurred by a tree
and run that through photoshop&#39;s infra-red die-cast image enhancement filter
with a multi-fascet modeling mask
to reveal the murderer&#39;s number plate

CSI
give me a break
it&#39;s a TV show

even if you could do half the stuff you see done in films
it&#39;d cost an arm & a leg
and take 3 days to analyse

just post one of the pics
and I can tell you whether you&#39;ve got a chance or not

----------


## TweaK

> Im looking for some good photo enhancement software. I don&#39;t mean the normal kind that comes with PSP 8 or CS2, but something that can really deal with blur and focus a picture to how it should be. Even if its a trial version, it should last long enough for me to get some use out of it. Right now im using one called "Focus Magic" but it kind of sucks.
> 
> So does anyone know some good, preferably free (or at least a free trial), programs?
> [/b]



Photoshop.

Really, I don&#39;t know what you have against CS2. It&#39;s excellent for the description you gave us.

----------


## fieldwhy

ya, i&#39;m pretty sure that CS2 is the best there is.

And it&#39;s pretty amazing also. But like Ynot said, you can&#39;t take a teribly out of focus picture and make it sharp. It just doesn&#39;t happen

----------


## Rage of Poseidon

Well I don&#39;t have anything against CS2, i use it alot for little things, but not making pictures.

But im talking programs that are designed specificly to deal with Blur and out of Focus pictures.

----------


## LeonardtheDog

Ask any photographer, sucky focus is sucky focus, you can&#39;t unsucky the focus all that much without the detail there to begin with. If you have a captured image, all the data about that image is there, in its clearest form. Really all those focusing filters do is add a slight blur to hide the pixels a little. You can&#39;t add information thats not already there.

----------

